# Need advice on:



## rollfaster (Sep 7, 2013)

Trying to age a repro delta torpedo. It's way to white, just want to yellow it a little.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 8, 2013)

I know what you mean. And the rattle can makers don't produce a good off-white/bone/ivory color. 
Try this, wet sand the light with 1000 grit to create some microscopic rough surface, then use a dark wood stain, like a walnut color and rub it on the light thin and even. Let dry and apply again if needed. It gave me the aged effect I was looking for.


----------



## spoker (Oct 6, 2013)

put it in bleach


----------



## Duck (Oct 8, 2013)

I once had one that looked out of place on a rider I had, so in the end, I gutted it and baked the housing pieces(under the broiled element) in the oven- didn't take long before it looked the way I wanted it to. Put the rack all the way down, and keep your eye on it.


----------



## videoranger (Oct 15, 2013)

Did you serve that with duck sauce?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 15, 2013)

Soak it in urine, but only when you are dehydrated with ample vitamin C on board.
Chris


----------

